# TEAM #9 sound off



## IBIWH2008 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Kimmie,

I'm on board!....Just so you know, I'm new at this contest and last year was my first hunting season. Since then, I joined an archery league and have been practising ever since. I can't wait to meet the rest of our teammates!
and for hunting season to start!.......


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

IBIWH2008 said:


> Hi Kimmie,
> 
> I'm on board!....Just so you know, I'm new at this contest and last year was my first hunting season. Since then, I joined an archery league and have been practising ever since. I can't wait to meet the rest of our teammates!
> and for hunting season to start!.......


I am in the same boat as you are, and like you am excited as well. Good luck to all of us!!!:banana:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Kool, I hope we all have a great season. This is my 3rd yr at this contest... And my 12th yr of bow huntin.... :thumbs_do with no luck stickin anything yet. So maybe it will be our season (all of us) :shade: *NOW the realy important thing... WE NEEED A NAME lol*


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*Name for our team....*

Hmmmm.....K....here are some suggestions....watch out boyz...hunting is 4 girlz...girls do it right...soft n tuff....deceiptfully pink...pink deception... tuff girls... Down the Brown...


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey everyone I'm here. This is my 5th season bowhunting... Going to Colorado for Elk this year.. It will be my 3rd year Elk hunting with no luck yet. I've killed 12 whitetails though (nothing huge due to the fact that I live in SC). Maybe I'll get a P&Y this year 

I'll try to think of some names. Any of those are fine... I like Tuff Girls the best.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

HuntressInPink said:


> Hmmmm.....K....here are some suggestions....watch out boyz...hunting is 4 girlz...girls do it right...soft n tuff....deceiptfully pink...pink deception... tuff girls... Down the Brown...


All sound pretty good.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

bringin it to the top here.. lets hear it ladies.. Who's ready for their deer season to kick off.. I know I am.. Oct 1st here in Arkansas..


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Oklahoma's starts Oct. 1


----------



## IBIWH2008 (Jul 26, 2009)

Oct. 17 for NY. Wish it was sooner, because I am ready!


IBIWH2008 = I Believe In Women Hunters 2008 (The year I began hunting!)


----------



## IBIWH2008 (Jul 26, 2009)

I've tried to come up with some ideas for names, but no luck. My vote is for "Hunting is 4 Girlz" or "Pink Deception". What does everyone else think or are there any other suggestions?

IBIWH2008


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

either of those is kool with me..


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, me being the pink fanatic that I am, I am kinda drawn to pink deception, sounds kinda cool to me, but I am good with whatever you guys want. I always say...don't let the pink fool you...=)


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

i just had a strange name pop in my head.. "Killer Pink" .. or u could change it up to killers in pink.. The pink that kills...I dont know just brain stormin here..lol let me know what u think..


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

ttt we were slippin down the line a little.. :shade:


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

TTT!!

I leave for Colorado 2 weeks from today!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Awsome, congrats on the trip and good luck on the hunt..


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Have a great time...I am soooo jealous...I was born and raised there and miss it very much!!! Good luck on the hunt and will look forward to the pics of your harvest!!! =D


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*Name....*

OK...let's all vote on the names...tomorrow is the start day of the contest...woo hoo!!!! I vote for pink deception


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

HuntressInPink said:


> OK...let's all vote on the names...tomorrow is the start day of the contest...woo hoo!!!! I vote for pink deception


Well that seems to be the one most mentioned, so I am for it. And I shot my huntin setup yest with my new rest and huntin arrows... Come on Oct 1st.. I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooo ready.


----------



## IBIWH2008 (Jul 26, 2009)

Good Luck on the Hunt! I hope this is the year for you! I also vote for "pink deception". I can't wait to get out there. My husband, daughter, and I have been practising on the ground and in the stand. WoooHoooo!

Here's to a great year for everyone, especially for team "Pink Deception"!:darkbeer:


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*Cheers...*

To an awsome year for team "Pink Deception" and each member in it.....:darkbeer: Let's get out there and kick some booty...:teeth:


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

Sounds good. I'm excited!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

So Pink Deception it is. We r headin out as soon as lil 1 wakes from nap to fill feeders and put trail cam out by my blind..:smile:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

On Team 9~~Please welcome both Firechic and foxy-x-hunter
Welcome to team "pink deception"...Lets show em how its done ladies...


----------



## firechic (Jan 10, 2008)

well seeing how my post got deleted.... I think I'll check in again! 

Hello ladies!!! I can't wait for hunting season to start this year! I put out the feeder last sunday night and had deer coming to it by monday morning! awesome! it's only 40 acres we hunt on, but hey it's free!

I've been hunting for 6 years now and have had a blast! I hunt in Crockett, Texas, where the deer are supposedly huge... yeah right! But ya never know with rut! 

hey Kimmiedawn... Howdy again! Hope ya remember me from Metropolis. Remember... it's not 29 and a half... it's 29 and a haf haf haf! lol

Shoot'em up Ladies!


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok let's try this again!:smile:

Hello everyone! I'm so excited to be on an all girls hunting team...It's going to be a blast! I can't wait until opening day! I'm ready to go out and climb a tree ...3d'n has me burnt out...I need some time to relax and enjoy nature! I love the sport but I'm itchin' to get my camo out...and last but not least..ready for cooler weather!!!:smile:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

firechic said:


> well seeing how my post got deleted.... I think I'll check in again!
> 
> Hello ladies!!! I can't wait for hunting season to start this year! I put out the feeder last sunday night and had deer coming to it by monday morning! awesome! it's only 40 acres we hunt on, but hey it's free!
> 
> ...


Well hi ya miss haf, haf, haf.. I think about that almost everytime I strep on 3D range now..thank you very much...lol


----------



## IBIWH2008 (Jul 26, 2009)

Again, 

Welcome firechic and foxy-x-hunter! Can't wait until we are all out there having a great time! Here is hoping team "Pink Deception" has a great season!!!


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

*Thanks!*

I'm just curious..do the girls on the team all know each other personally or from years past?
I don't know anyone on the team and I'm kind of curious to know where everyone hunts (state)?
I'm from Pennsylvania.


"Just looking to make as many girl hunting buddies as I can..they're few and far between where I live!":smile:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Foxy-x-Hunter said:


> I'm just curious..do the girls on the team all know each other personally or from years past?
> I don't know anyone on the team and I'm kind of curious to know where everyone hunts (state)?
> I'm from Pennsylvania.
> 
> ...



I met firechic at an ASA PRO AM in June. We happen to be put on the same stack together.. She had to put up with me and my Little girl for 2 days on the range.. 

And I live and hunt in North Central Arkansas.


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

I would like to try and shoot atleast one asa..I've never done it before..just ibo. I see that the rules are way different ...but they sound like fun!

Arkansas!!!They have big bucks out there..right???
Have you taken any?


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

Hello, sorry i am checking in late but my computer has crashed on me i hope to get it back up and running here soon!!!!!!!:angry: but i have a good feeling about this year!!!! good luck to everyone and i hope that we can get it done!!!!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*Welcome!*

Welcome ladies! It is good to have you all... Looks like we have a alot of great ladies on our team. I am looking forward to getting all of you better as the season goes along.


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey everyone. I hunt in SC and in GA. 

Going to CO in 4 days though!  Sure hope I get a shot at an Elk this year!:thumbs_up


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Foxy-x-Hunter said:


> I would like to try and shoot atleast one asa..I've never done it before..just ibo. I see that the rules are way different ...but they sound like fun!
> 
> Arkansas!!!They have big bucks out there..right???
> Have you taken any?


Yes we have some biggins but I not found em, YET..


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

I haven't found the big ones here in Pa either..I'm not sure they exsist!
It doesn't matter to me though...my smaller bucks and even the doe's I have taken are all trophies to me! I have my first buck that I shot with a rifle mounted and he's only a 3 point.. I also have my first archery buck mounted and he is 7pt...etc. Trophies to me are not messured in inches but by the memories that I am left with...I'm not sayin' I wouldn't like to take a big one some day cuz' trust me I would!:teeth: Who wouldn't?

Tigergalle...you have to be the luckiest lady out there! I can only dream of hunting elk! I wish you the best of luck! I hope you get a HUGE one!


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

I know all about computer problems!! It's o.k. glad to see ya checked in..I'm just try'n to get to know everyone a little better. I see that we are from the same state..I'm actually from central pa (somewhere around the middle):teeth: Anyway it's great to meet you..good luck out there!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Foxy-x-Hunter said:


> I haven't found the big ones here in Pa either..I'm not sure they exsist!
> It doesn't matter to me though...my smaller bucks and even the doe's I have taken are all trophies to me! I have my first buck that I shot with a rifle mounted and he's only a 3 point.. I also have my first archery buck mounted and he is 7pt...etc. Trophies to me are not messured in inches but by the memories that I am left with...I'm not sayin' I wouldn't like to take a big one some day cuz' trust me I would!:teeth: Who wouldn't?
> 
> Tigergalle...you have to be the luckiest lady out there! I can only dream of hunting elk! I wish you the best of luck! I hope you get a HUGE one!


I agree totaly, meat my trophy. 1st deer/buck was 6" wide 5 point..:smile:


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Lucky, have a good time for all of us! My husband and I are planning to someday elk hunt probably in Colorado.


----------



## IBIWH2008 (Jul 26, 2009)

I live and hunt in upstate, NY.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

just checking in lol my computer is still down!!!!!!!!!!! anyways i have been invited to do a mangament hunt so i prob will be getting around 4 does and one buck lol i hope anyway.......:wink: maybe i and i hope and pray i will finally get my first deer ever!!!!! lol anyway take care i got to run the kiddo to footbal practice.....OCT 3 is our first day here......


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

Sorry I am checking in late. I have been very busy. I haven't been on archery talk that much. Next Tuesday Sept 1 Deer season opens here in Washington State. I can't wait. Hopeing to get one this year. Last year wasn't very good. Well ladies lets get it done! Happy Hunting


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

*So Lucky*

You ladies are so lucky to get to go out already.. :sad: I have to wait til Oct.
I really need to go out of state and hunt.


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*Here is my first harvest for my team "Pink Deception"*

Hello Ladies! Here is my first harvest for my team "Pink Deception". This is a Porcupine shot at about 15 yards with my bow on Saturday evening August 29,2009. Yeah!!!Sorry...I tried to get pic attached but couldn't it is under the contest rules though when I posted it there for the points.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

HuntressInPink said:


> Hello Ladies! Here is my first harvest for my team "Pink Deception". This is a Porcupine shot at about 15 yards with my bow on Saturday evening August 29,2009. Yeah!!!Sorry...I tried to get pic attached but couldn't it is under the contest rules though when I posted it there for the points.


Very nice, how many points does a porcupine score us?? LOL congrats to ya..


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*Porcupine points...*

Thanks! =) That I believe would be a whole 10 pts, not alot, but a start


----------



## firechic (Jan 10, 2008)

well atleast we're on the board!!! :wink:


----------



## IBIWH2008 (Jul 26, 2009)

Way to go! That must of been interesting!? Nice job!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks...You better believe I sure didn't touch him to move him...hehe!


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

*Awsome!*

10 points is better than 0! Great Job!:clap:

Can someone tell me where to go or how to post a pic also..never did it on here..a little help would go a long way! THANKS!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Foxy-x-Hunter said:


> 10 points is better than 0! Great Job!:clap:
> 
> Can someone tell me where to go or how to post a pic also..never did it on here..a little help would go a long way! THANKS!


I use www.photobucket.com . and it works great for me.. after downloadin em you copy and paste the IMG link and there ya go.. :wink:


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> I use www.photobucket.com . and it works great for me.. after downloadin em you copy and paste the IMG link and there ya go.. :wink:


Thanks I'll give it a try!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Foxy-x-Hunter said:


> 10 points is better than 0! Great Job!:clap:
> 
> Can someone tell me where to go or how to post a pic also..never did it on here..a little help would go a long way! THANKS!


Hmmm...I just go to the attachment (the little paper clip) if it is with a post. If it is for your pic that shows up with your posts (your avatar) you would go in like you are editing your profile and go to the avatar link. Then it should take you to a browse button, which you can chose pics already on your computer. Hope I explained clear. Maybe you meant something diff???


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*First Deer Ever...*



PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> just checking in lol my computer is still down!!!!!!!!!!! anyways i have been invited to do a mangament hunt so i prob will be getting around 4 does and one buck lol i hope anyway.......:wink: maybe i and i hope and pray i will finally get my first deer ever!!!!! lol anyway take care i got to run the kiddo to footbal practice.....OCT 3 is our first day here......


I have a really good feeling for your first deer ever...wishing you the best!!!:cheers:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

well lets keep our fingers crossed, I am goin out and checkin my trial camera on Sunday. We are goin out and stayin a few days at camp to get it ready for Oct.. I hope the camera shows me some deer, bucks, doe or yrlings.... I am so fired up and ready for my 1st bow deer.


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

HuntressInPink said:


> Hmmm...I just go to the attachment (the little paper clip) if it is with a post. If it is for your pic that shows up with your posts (your avatar) you would go in like you are editing your profile and go to the avatar link. Then it should take you to a browse button, which you can chose pics already on your computer. Hope I explained clear. Maybe you meant something diff???


Nope..I need to figure the avatar thing out and postin' pics..all of the above ! Very new to all of this..I wish I had more time to sit at the computer and figure it all out but for now I need all the short cuts I can get..huntin' seasons comin' and I don't have time to sit in the house!:archery:


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey girls. I'm back from Colorado. Didn't get an elk this year but boy did I try. A few cow elk and a huge mule deer were killed out of our group. Unfortunately my husband and I came home empty handed. We propbably walked between 8-12 miles a day hunting. We saw a lot of elk this trip but for one reason or another it just never came together.

That's okay though deer season starts here Saturday! 

I didn't think about shooting porcupines! I was about 2 ft from one in colorado last week. I didn't have a small game license anyway. Oh well. 

A mtn lion walked under my tree stand on wednesday. That was a spooky experience. Esp walking out of the woods that night! Luckily I didn't have to walk out alone.

Well it is good to be connected with the cyber world again! I'll keep everyone updated with my deer season and good luck to y'all.


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

:sad: Sorry to hear it! I wish you could have got on em'! That's a whole lotta walkin'...I want to give it a try someday!
Couldn't ya shoot the mt lion? You want to talk about scary..I had a black bear decide that he was going to hang around and wait for me to get out of my treestand at dark..that didn't happen..I called my boyfriend on the cell and told him to come and get me..he said "just yell at him and he'll run away" so I did and he just looked at me like I was crazy..and went back to millin' around so I told my boyfriend that if he didn't get up here I was gonna run an arrow threw him when I did get out of this darned tree! Til' this day he likes to tell his buddies how much of a sissy I was that night,they all got a chuckle..good thing he made the right decision or he might not have been around to tell it! :set1_rolf2:
Any way good luck on the deer huntin'..hope you shoot a dandy!


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

There is a mtn lion season out there and I think they are pretty protected. I probably would have gone to jail if I killed it. Haha.

Well I would have made someone come get me if there was a bear under me too!! I don't fool around with bears, mtn lions, snakes, wild hogs, or anything that could kill me.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Well just got home from preseason campin trip. Check trail camera. It as up or 3 weeks, had 670 pics. Most were in 1st few days. And not a single buck, but "if its brown its down.." lol This doe is in alot of the pics, and they would feed there for 30 min or more accordin to time stamps. And keep in mind the feeder is 18yrds from my ladder stand and blind. 










Here are a couple of others. The 1 facein the camera on the right side of the pics is broadside to my blind..


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

:uzi: 
With your bow of course 
Man I can't wait for this weekend. After Elk hunting for a week and not taking an animal... I feel sorry for the first deer that walks under my stand!!! :wink:


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

:archer:Go get em girl!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

TigerGalLE said:


> There is a mtn lion season out there and I think they are pretty protected. I probably would have gone to jail if I killed it. Haha.
> 
> Well I would have made someone come get me if there was a bear under me too!! I don't fool around with bears, mtn lions, snakes, wild hogs, or anything that could kill me.


I don't know if I could keep composure long enough to remember if I would go to jail or not...OH MY GOODNESS! I would have flipped out!

Sorry you didn't get and Elk, I bet it was an awsome experience just the same though.

I feel sorry for the first deer to venture your way also...hehe! LOL! Good luck!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice Pics!!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Pretty good pics for the $50 Wal-Mart digital camera.. I will have 1 or 2 more by next season. :wink: OH how do u like my new avitar???


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> Pretty good pics for the $50 Wal-Mart digital camera.. I will have 1 or 2 more by next season. :wink: OH how do u like my new avitar???


Very cute...future huntress being a photo ham ...


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Time is getting shorter and shorter....is everyone getting ready and excited...I know I am!!! My hubby is getting my new bow all ready (PSE Bowmadness), got the pink/silver strings, pink/black wrist sling, and making me some arrows with hot pink wraps that say "Pink Deception" with pink/white fletchings. He's spoilin me...=)


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm ready! Do you like your new pse? It sounds like it's going to be a sharp looking set up!:darkbeer:


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

Foxy-x-Hunter said:


> I'm ready! Do you like your new pse? It sounds like it's going to be a sharp looking set up!:darkbeer:


posting it for my wife....Huntressinpink


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Foxy-x-Hunter said:


> I'm ready! Do you like your new pse? It sounds like it's going to be a sharp looking set up!:darkbeer:


I love it! It feels and shoots great! Yep, my husband it getting it "pinked out" good for me...:cheer2:


__________________


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

sweet lookin set up u got there..


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow that bow setup it awesome!! I'm jealous!!

Deer season opens here in the AM!!! I can't wait!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

TigerGalLE said:


> Wow that bow setup it awesome!! I'm jealous!!
> 
> Deer season opens here in the AM!!! I can't wait!


Wow...I think I am the one jealous...AM huh? Good luck to you! Have fun!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

TigerGalLE said:


> Wow that bow setup it awesome!! I'm jealous!!
> 
> Deer season opens here in the AM!!! I can't wait!


WOW lucky. I have 19 more days til season opener.. but it is on a Thursday...wont get to get into the woods til possibly Sat. eve or even Sunday mornin....


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

No luck this weekend girls. But let me tell you it was HOT and the bugs were BAD. Man I can't wait until the first frost to kill all the gnats, mosquitoes, yellow jackets, and seed ticks.

I saw 1 little buck but he wasn't a shooter. I hunted a persimmon tree. That was down in GA. SC season opens up here Tuesday. We are about to go do some scouting here in SC and hopefully we will find some good sign to hunt!!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

TigerGalLE said:


> No luck this weekend girls. But let me tell you it was HOT and the bugs were BAD. Man I can't wait until the first frost to kill all the gnats, mosquitoes, yellow jackets, and seed ticks.
> 
> I saw 1 little buck but he wasn't a shooter. I hunted a persimmon tree. That was down in GA. SC season opens up here Tuesday. We are about to go do some scouting here in SC and hopefully we will find some good sign to hunt!!


That's ok...we have lots of weekend left...that isn't good news about the bugs though...:sad:especially the yellow jackets. I have heard that those thermacell (I think that is what they are called) dispensers work really well. I just think it might be kinda expensive though. They are odorless.


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

HuntressInPink said:


> That's ok...we have lots of weekend left...that isn't good news about the bugs though...:sad:especially the yellow jackets. I have heard that those thermacell (I think that is what they are called) dispensers work really well. I just think it might be kinda expensive though. They are odorless.


I have a thermacell. It works great for mosquitoes and gnats. Does nothing for the seed ticks and chiggers though! If you don't know what a seed tick is.. be very thankful! 
Mainly in the deep south. There are nests of teeny tiny baby ticks. The live in grassy areas and weeds. If your legs comes in contact with a nest you can have anywhere from 100+ seed ticks get on you. They bite you and itch worse than a chigger!!! Bug spray on your pants and boots helps prevent them from grabbing onto your pant leg but bug spray is pretty harsh smelling.


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

I HATE TICKS!
We battle with them every year! It turns my stomach...it upsets me to know that a bug sooo tiny can ruin your life if undetected! We personally know several people that have had lymes disease some have recovered and some will never fully recover....I know that sometimes I have them on me and I can't even feel them...I think that's what makes me so mad! I wish someone would make a spray that kept them off 100%...But for now I use Scent Shield No Stinkin' Bugs in Fall Blend..it does smell like fall blend but it also has a faint "bug spray" smell to it...and if you're DEET conscious it's 25%.
I haven't been busted yet by a deer for my smell with this product (that I know of)..however I always play the wind in my favor!:wink:
I guess the best way to fight these guys is when you're done hunting strip down and check,check,check!
I like singing that country song "I'd like to check you for ticks" (to my boyfriend) but trust me by the end of hunting season it's not so funny anymore!


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

Do the seed ticks carry lyme disease? They have just hatched and whatever the get on out of the nest is their first victim. I'm not sure if they are a carrier or not. I know the larger deer ticks are carriers but I'm not sure about the seed ticks. I'll do some research.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

:sad: ewwwwwwww i found a tick on my backside and i have no clue how it got there lol man did i kill that thing fast and had to have the other half look to see if there was a bulls eye there that night and the next day lol........it was a deer tick caught it in time lol............ i have to get the pictures onto the computer of the deer we got and all but i cant find the darn cord for it lol i am getting soo excited till oct 3 rd!!!!!!!! day one i pray i get one this year i have a great chance this year to get at least a doe!!!!!!!!1:wink:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

HuntressInPink said:


> That's ok...we have lots of weekend left...that isn't good news about the bugs though...:sad:especially the yellow jackets. I have heard that those thermacell (I think that is what they are called) dispensers work really well. I just think it might be kinda expensive though. They are odorless.


Thermacells work great on flyin insects, and arnt that expensive for what they do. You just need look closly at price when you are buyin refills. We were at a shop one day that had 1 refil in it (1 canister and 3 pads) for $12 and another right under it with 4 refills (4 canaster and 12 pads) for $21... I was like duhhhh.. so we bought 2 of the 4 pack refills and now are set for a while. Each refill is good for pretty long while.



Foxy-x-Hunter said:


> I HATE TICKS!
> We battle with them every year! It turns my stomach...it upsets me to know that a bug sooo tiny can ruin your life if undetected! We personally know several people that have had lymes disease some have recovered and some will never fully recover....I know that sometimes I have them on me and I can't even feel them...I think that's what makes me so mad! I wish someone would make a spray that kept them off 100%...*But for now I use Scent Shield No Stinkin' Bugs in Fall Blend..it does smell like fall blend but it also has a faint "bug spray" smell to it...and if you're DEET conscious it's 25%.
> I haven't been busted yet by a deer for my smell with this product (that I know of)..however I always play the wind in my favor!:wink:*I guess the best way to fight these guys is when you're done hunting strip down and check,check,check!
> I like singing that country song "I'd like to check you for ticks" (to my boyfriend) but trust me by the end of hunting season it's not so funny anymore!


I also use the no stinkin bugs fall blend. And you were sayin u have never been busted.. I got a good story on this stuff. We got outa the truck to go out 1 mornin. I sprayed the NSB spray. Hubby said "they are gonna smell you with that stuff" cuz of the faint aresale (sp) smell that follows it. So I grabed my earth blend cover scent and sprayed down and said "we will see". I walked 200 yrds from the truck, cleared leaves away cuz I was sittin on the ground. Knew I had to work that evenin so I was gonna take a nap, but decided I should "scan area 1st" (keep in mind, I JUST SAT DOWN) and here comes a deer. I was a buck.. He was comin in on wrong side but steped into a dip so I tured.. When he came out he was less then 15yrds from me. I was muzzleloader huntin too. Wind IN HIS FACE. He was tryin to figure out what I as but never did.. He road out in the back of the truck.. LOL that was my 1st deer ever too...


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes, we do have seed ticks here in Oklahoma too....:sad:...and from what I understand they can also carry the disease. It is a very bad thing to get.

That is a great story about your buck...I think we just may try that Scent Shield.

The nats eat me up worse that mesquitos...my forehead especially...they make me look like a teenager with horrible acne.


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

:thumb: My honey says the same thing...he thinks that it stinks..but hey proofs in the back of the truck (like you said) and for the last 3 years it's been my buck in the back of the truck not his!:wink: 
:nyah: Did you rub it in...I'm usually a good sport but there are times when you gotta get their "goat" a little bit!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Foxy-x-Hunter said:


> :thumb: My honey says the same thing...he thinks that it stinks..but hey proofs in the back of the truck (like you said) and for the last 3 years it's been my buck in the back of the truck not his!:wink:
> :nyah: *Did you rub it in...*I'm usually a good sport but there are times when you gotta get their "goat" a little bit!


I did rub it in, still do and that was in 2001... Anyway what he hates to most about that deer was the fact i was 200 yrds....downhill from the truck when I shot him. 85 degress out too. So 200 yrd uphill drag in the heat and humidity.. For a small racked 5 point that field dressed 150+ lbs.. We bought a 4 wheeler the next yr..:wink:


----------



## firechic (Jan 10, 2008)

So I went hog hunting last weekend. Took one of my 4H kiddos with me too. It was his first Archery hunt. Was pretty promising too. Have had hogs going to the feeder in the morning for a couple of months now.... I know shooting under a feeder isn't the best way to do it, but with these hogs... we're trying to get rid of them any way we can and as fast as we can. They breed like rabbits and are a huge problem down here. So anyways. We set out a little late last Saturday morning and it was already getting daylight. Didn't know if we would see anything. My 4H kid went with his dad to one stand while I went to another. 5 minutes after settling into the stand, I started hearing the hogs. They came in, I choose a nice looking sow and shot. 1 hog down! Sweet! Unfortunetly the rest went the opposite way of my kid. We didn't see any more hogs the rest of the weekend. What a bummer! So to the point.... We were on a friends land and he was up there with us... He didn't know it was my first hog and I wanted to get a pic of it for me and for the contest. I went inside to change and when I came out... where'd the hog go??? ... He took it and had already field dressed it before I could ever say anything. So... no hog for my 4H kid and no pic for the contest. :sad: But my 4H kid did get to see some deer in the stand that were only 20yrds from him. He was still excited from the whole trip and I think we've got ourselves a new lifer! yeah!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

firechic said:


> So I went hog hunting last weekend. Took one of my 4H kiddos with me too. It was his first Archery hunt. Was pretty promising too. Have had hogs going to the feeder in the morning for a couple of months now.... I know shooting under a feeder isn't the best way to do it, but with these hogs... we're trying to get rid of them any way we can and as fast as we can. They breed like rabbits and are a huge problem down here. So anyways. We set out a little late last Saturday morning and it was already getting daylight. Didn't know if we would see anything. My 4H kid went with his dad to one stand while I went to another. 5 minutes after settling into the stand, I started hearing the hogs. They came in, I choose a nice looking sow and shot. 1 hog down! Sweet! Unfortunetly the rest went the opposite way of my kid. We didn't see any more hogs the rest of the weekend. What a bummer! So to the point.... We were on a friends land and he was up there with us... He didn't know it was my first hog and I wanted to get a pic of it for me and for the contest. I went inside to change and when I came out... where'd the hog go??? ... He took it and had already field dressed it before I could ever say anything. So... no hog for my 4H kid and no pic for the contest. :sad: But my 4H kid did get to see some deer in the stand that were only 20yrds from him. He was still excited from the whole trip and I think we've got ourselves a new lifer! yeah!


Oh man! That is tough...well, good shot and congratulations! Let me know if you need help taking those hogs, my hubby and I would love to come out and hunt them with you...


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, drive might be to far to come help...:embara:...oh well...hopefully you will get more!


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

*Bummer*

:sad: You need to lay the law down!:wink: Do not touch sign,maybe! LOL!
:clap: Way to go!..Keep gettin' the kids out there! 
Keep after those pesky pigs! :archery:


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

:laugh: That is hilarious! But you know he's been die'n for that 4-wheeler and this was just the perfect excuse! How can you argue that..he might say drag your own deer next time! Atleast that's how my man would work!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Foxy-x-Hunter said:


> :laugh: That is hilarious! But you know he's been die'n for that 4-wheeler and this was just the perfect excuse! How can you argue that..he might say drag your own deer next time! Atleast that's how my man would work!


LOL he was not dragin it alone, I was right there with him. I suprised a friend of ours out on a hunt 1 day. He is use to huntin by himself and not havin any help. He had takin his son (who was 8 at the time) huntin with him and the freind took a nice 8 point I jumped up walkin out of my stand. When he found it he asked me to carry his bow and he would drag the deer. I told him "carry your own bow" and i gave his son my backpack, with bow in 1 hand I grabed one side of the bucks rack and said "lets go". It surprised him to have help much less from a women.. But D and I made the deal when I got my 1st deer, u shoot it you help with it, from draggin to guttin and skinnin..


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

Just got back home from hunting camp. 
Wednesday I hunted up here around the house and didn't see anything.

Thursday my husband and I hunted from a box stand that he built this summer on some land we just bought. We were just itching to get in it and test it out. We will mainly gun hunt out of it since it is on a powerline. But we just couldn't wait to get in it. We saw a doe and a lil one about 100 yards away. 

Friday I hunted some public land and I had already seen 3 does and a decent buck about 100 yards away. Then 2 dogs came running by us barking. They jumped about 4 deer and chased them out into the field.  After that it was quiet until right before dark. Saw 2 more deer about 200 yards away.

It was raining Saturday morning

Saturday we scouted all day and found a white oak that was dropping on its own. The deer were tearing it up. We hunted it together. It started raining as soon as we got in the stand. 1 lil doe came into the tree and I got a great 12 yard shot. For some reason I thought it was about 15 yards away and aimed high with my first pin. Well I gave that lil doe a nice hair cut. My husband had the video camera and we can see where my broadhead just clips that hair right off her back.  :BangHead: She bounced out there like "what happened?" For a few minutes she acted like she wanted to come back to the tree for round two. I guess she realized how stupid that would have been! ! Oh well maybe I'll get us one this week! You live and you learn! 
The rain picked up after that and we didn't see any more deer.

Then it was raining again this morning.


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

That's tough luck! Keep try'n! It's sounds like your gonna be fillin' a tag soon!
Good Luck & Shoot Straight!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

TigerGalLE said:


> Just got back home from hunting camp.
> Wednesday I hunted up here around the house and didn't see anything.
> 
> Thursday my husband and I hunted from a box stand that he built this summer on some land we just bought. We were just itching to get in it and test it out. We will mainly gun hunt out of it since it is on a powerline. But we just couldn't wait to get in it. We saw a doe and a lil one about 100 yards away.
> ...


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> LOL he was not dragin it alone, I was right there with him. I suprised a friend of ours out on a hunt 1 day. He is use to huntin by himself and not havin any help. He had takin his son (who was 8 at the time) huntin with him and the freind took a nice 8 point I jumped up walkin out of my stand. When he found it he asked me to carry his bow and he would drag the deer. I told him "carry your own bow" and i gave his son my backpack, with bow in 1 hand I grabed one side of the bucks rack and said "lets go". It surprised him to have help much less from a women..
> 
> 
> > But D and I made the deal when I got my 1st deer, u shoot it you help with it, from draggin to guttin and skinnin..


That's great! I do all of my own guttin'...the look on my boyfriends face the first time we went hunting and I said that I would do it was priceless.:mg: I guess he thought that a women wouldn't do that! He helps me draggin'..I can't get that done by myself! And we always butcher together!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Hubby got me some of the No Stinking Bugs that was recomended from some of you last night...I hope it works because the mosquitos have been drillin on me with a vengence...:angry1: guess it is a case of the hunter becoming the hunted...


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

HuntressInPink said:


> Hubby got me some of the No Stinking Bugs that was recomended from some of you last night...I hope it works because the mosquitos have been drillin on me with a vengence...:angry1: guess it is a case of the hunter becoming the hunted...


Have you tried a thermacell? Works wonders!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

TigerGalLE said:


> Have you tried a thermacell? Works wonders!


No...I really would like to try it though...guess I just need to get over the fact that it costs more...I can tend to be a cheap skate....


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

HuntressInPink said:


> No...I really would like to try it though...guess I just need to get over the fact that it costs more...I can tend to be a cheap skate....


LMAO, get over bein cheap for little while, and stop swattin skeeters.. they are well worth the money to get em. probly the most important addition to the day pack you can have IMO. I know it is for me bein here in Arkansas. The dang skeeters are bad and big..


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*fun weekend!!!!*

Oct 3 rd is getting closer i have my spots picked put and everything i was in my one spot just standing there looking around to see if i have all the shooting lanes cleared out and here comea doe and a fawn they cam within 5 yards! and i am just standing there with bright blue pants on and a tank top lol!!!!!! she didnt see me or smell till she was 5 yards away i stood still and she just stomped her hoofs for about 5 mins then walked off! it was so cool i went thru the steps and she would of been a dead deer walking as she was broad side the entire time..... i cant wait now i am only worried the doc wont let me hunt.......i go for a heart catherization monday the 28 th and i hope it is all clear.......................


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

I love my thermacell ~ we actually have 2 so if we aren't sitting together we each have one. I wouldn't leave home without it. I just need to figure out how to get the darn skeeters to leave me alone on the way to my stand! I swear they are little vampires and they only seem to like my blood!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> LMAO, get over bein cheap for little while, and stop swattin skeeters.. they are well worth the money to get em. probly the most important addition to the day pack you can have IMO. I know it is for me bein here in Arkansas. The dang skeeters are bad and big..


OK...you guys have talked me into it...:set1_rolf2:


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> Oct 3 rd is getting closer i have my spots picked put and everything i was in my one spot just standing there looking around to see if i have all the shooting lanes cleared out and here comea doe and a fawn they cam within 5 yards! and i am just standing there with bright blue pants on and a tank top lol!!!!!! she didnt see me or smell till she was 5 yards away i stood still and she just stomped her hoofs for about 5 mins then walked off! it was so cool i went thru the steps and she would of been a dead deer walking as she was broad side the entire time..... i cant wait now i am only worried the doc wont let me hunt.......i go for a heart catherization monday the 28 th and i hope it is all clear.......................


I hope all goes well, you need our prayers! Let us know!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

HuntressInPink said:


> OK...you guys have talked me into it...:set1_rolf2:


OH you wont be sorry for sure.. no more swattin or havin em land on your nose or in your ears and eyes..It also has a 2nd advantace, it puts out a little very light smoke cloud...acts as wind check for ya..


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> OH you wont be sorry for sure.. no more swattin or havin em land on your nose or in your ears and eyes..It also has a 2nd advantace, it puts out a little very light smoke cloud...acts as wind check for ya..


That is great, because if bugs are messing with me...I can't focus very well at all...:embara:...it really can mess with my shooting!


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey girls! I killed a big nanny this evening! Here she is!!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

cooooooooolllllllll congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! this Saturday is our opening day and it is going to be cloudy with rain...how ever i will be in my new blind:wink:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

TigerGalLE said:


> Hey girls! I killed a big nanny this evening! Here she is!!


Very nice, congrats. All y'all ladies keep your fingers crossed for me. We are gonna be out huntin on Sunday and Monday.. And I have a dang cold right now.. hope like heck I can shake it by then.. But I am still goin after my 1st deer with a bow..(almost 13yrs out with one) I hope I am due a passthrough.. Anyway congrats to those that have connected and good luck to those gettin geared up to go out soon..


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Wooo Hoooo!!!!! Good job!:wav: Way to go!!! Did you post this to the points thread yet? Our opening day is Thursday, we are heading out Saturday afternoon.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Darn... that's one less deer in SC for me to shoot at  haha! Congrats on a nice'n!


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

Where in SC are you at Cricket?


----------



## firechic (Jan 10, 2008)

TigerGalLE said:


> Hey girls! I killed a big nanny this evening! Here she is!!


Congrats!!!! that's awesome!!!!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

got cleared from the doc everything looked good,, i just cant drag out the deer and any heavy lifting this week hehehhehe I AM SOOOOOOO READY FOR SATURDAY!!!!!!!DAYS ARE GOING BY SLOWLY!!!!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> *got cleared from the doc everything looked good*,, i just cant drag out the deer and any heavy lifting this week hehehhehe I AM SOOOOOOO READY FOR SATURDAY!!!!!!!DAYS ARE GOING BY SLOWLY!!!!


That's great news!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Well D told me instead of waitin til huntin Sunday mornin, he is only gonna work a 1/2 day on Saturday.. he wants to get out there too.. So he works til 2, at camp by 3 and in stand by 4 (his words) lol  ...but season opens today :sad: and i gotta work


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> Well D told me instead of waitin til huntin Sunday mornin, he is only gonna work a 1/2 day on Saturday.. he wants to get out there too.. So he works til 2, at camp by 3 and in stand by 4 (his words) lol  ...but season opens today :sad: and i gotta work


Me too! I still need to go get my license and tags, but we just got a new place to hunt very close by! We are pretty excited about it! We will be out there tomorrow evening...I am a little nervous...


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

HuntressInPink said:


> Me too! I still need to go get my license and tags, but we just got a new place to hunt very close by! We are pretty excited about it! We will be out there tomorrow evening...I am a little nervous...


I bought my license on Tuesday our tags are included with the license purchase. So I am good to go.. I am goin to go to camp a little earlier the D is. ..So I can get stuff up in the blind then back out before huntin.. then go back in around 4. I have to get our chairs (mine and Ambris') plus her extras up there so when I go to hunt it will be me, her and my bow


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> I bought my license on Tuesday our tags are included with the license purchase. So I am good to go.. I am goin to go to camp a little earlier the D is. ..So I can get stuff up in the blind then back out before huntin.. then go back in around 4. I have to get our chairs (mine and Ambris') plus her extras up there so when I go to hunt it will be me, her and my bow


Good for you! I got my licence and tag last night and am ready to go. My honey went this morning to set up my blind...he spoils me...Good luck!


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Season starts here tomorrow! Can't wait! My bow is dialed in and ready to fill up the freezer! Good luck to all and BE SAFE!!!! Hopefully(if all works out as planned)I'll have a picture and points for us tomorrow!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Well I shot my new broadheads yesturday. Shootin 4x4 block at 20yrds at deer vitals.. they are field point accurate...HEART shot on target.. now need a bleeder to walk by. D said tonight hopfuly tomorrow night we will have a BDD (big doe down) I said I will be happy with a LDD (little doe down) lol.. This will probly be my last post til Monday when we get home from camp. Good luck to y'all and be safe... Hope to have pics when I get back..And my blind has been up since last yr, so deer ar use to it... it even survived the big ice storm we had here in Arkansas here in Jan.


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Foxy-x-Hunter said:


> Season starts here tomorrow! Can't wait! My bow is dialed in and ready to fill up the freezer! Good luck to all and BE SAFE!!!! Hopefully(if all works out as planned)I'll have a picture and points for us tomorrow!


Wooo Hooo!!!! We are heading out to western Oklahoma tonight...hopefully we will all be posting some pics after tomorrow...:dancing:

Hmmmm....that's a good idea to leave you blind up for the dear to get used to KimmieDawn....:set1_thinking: to bad I don't have a blind for every spot...question is...what would my honey think of getting several....:laugh2:


----------



## IBIWH2008 (Jul 26, 2009)

TigerGalLE said:


> Hey girls! I killed a big nanny this evening! Here she is!!


Congratulations!!! I saw this earlier, but just found time to respond. Way to go! I'm excited for you and our team!


----------



## IBIWH2008 (Jul 26, 2009)

Sorry I haven't been posting lately team. Besides being normally busy with life, my husband and I have everything just about ready. We have three areas to hunt. Two are ready to go and the third will be within a day or so. We start on the 17th. My husband will be out there first thing, however I unfortunately won't be able to until the 18th. I will be out of town on a business trip. I cannot wait though. All of this preparation has me itching to get the season started.  I hope everyone is doing well and having fun!


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

No luck yesterday.:sad: The state decided to basically clear cut the whole side of the mountain that I hunt on so know I'm hunting out of tree tops which make great ground blinds but on the other hand the deer have a million trails to funnel down know so it's hit and miss..plus this area used to be hard to get to (which I like) but since they put in a logging road now it's easy for every tom,dick,and harry to get too and you guessed it they were plus the locals plus the outfit logging it! Can you beleive it! I don't know about you ladies but state game lands are hard to hunt around here...now they just got a lot harder...looks like I'll be hunting for a new spot! 
Don't get me wrong I'm glad to see the state is logging this off because it needed it bad..there was no undergrowth at all just huge oaks,maples,hickory, which make great food but there was no cover,no browse..etc....so it is a good thing!
Anyway,hopefully I can fit in some hunting after work...but that even a challenge seeing how I don't get off until 3:30 sometimes 4:00...rush,rush,rush! Good luck ladies! Be Safe and Shoot Em' Straight!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Well we came back a day early. Wind and rain came in. Since Ambris and I are just gettin over a cold didnt want to push it. No deer, I came .... this close to shootin a squirel at 3 yrds.. lol We did get a pic of a nice 7 point on camera though. And put up another blind so I have 2nd place to hunt with her.. (we have 3 blinds) lol We r goin back out on Sat. then Sunday after work campin for 8 days :darkbeer: so keep fingers crossed..


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

well the first day was bust.....heading home i saw 11 deer some bucks some doe grrrrrrrrrrrr oh well this is just the first day next weekend we should get something!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Nothing here either...:no:...saw several...had a yound 3 point come within 10 yards twice on seperate days and locations, didn't feel right about taking him though, so I let him prance all around me, he never even knew I was there the second time...kinda like a teenage boy...clueless with only eating and limited things on his mind I guess...


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

(Had to get us back to the top!) Rain,Rain,and more Rain! Haven't had it all year but now that archery seasons in...well you know the rest! No luck yet..going out tomorrow..wish me luck!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*Good luck this weekend ladies!!!*:cheers:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

no deer yet again i saw alot on the way home walking the darn road and yes i had a talk to them! so i rolled down the window and told them that they were heading the wrong way and the wrong time!!!!! they just looked at me and turned and walked away flicking their tail!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*8Pt Sunday Morning*

_Wooo Hooo! Got this 8pt Sunday morning Oct 11,2009. I sat behing tree and waited for him to come check on his scraping. He was about 18 yrds. It was very emotional for me because he dropped as I shot causing a spine shot. Had to do follow up shot. It was so hard for me to not only see, but know that I did that...:crybaby2: I cried for probably 2 hrs. He is beautiful though. Will provide lots of food for my family. Trying to post pic, keeps telling me failed. I got it on scoring thread, but will keep trying here._


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

posting pic for my wonderful wife....huntressinpink...Congrats honey!


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations Pink on an awesome buck.:wav:
You ROCK!!!


----------



## IBIWH2008 (Jul 26, 2009)

Awesome Buck!!! I am so excited for you and I can't wait. This Saturday is opening season for us! WooHoo!!! Keep Hunting Girls! Pink Deception is doing fine!!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

whooooooooooohooooooooooooooooo great buck there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

Great buck! Way to go girl!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks guys!!! :cheers:


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Awesome Buck!! Great Job!
Sorry to hear about your sadness..but gald to hear that you were able to do a quick follow up shot and recover your buck...I know a woman that shot a huge buck (the biggest she's ever shot) with her crossbow this year and her and her husband looked for three days and still haven't found the buck! That's what really sucks!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice buck huntress.. 8 days of huntin, drew twice but no release for me :angry:


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Foxy-x-Hunter said:


> Awesome Buck!! Great Job!
> Sorry to hear about your sadness..but gald to hear that you were able to do a quick follow up shot and recover your buck...I know a woman that shot a huge buck (the biggest she's ever shot) with her crossbow this year and her and her husband looked for three days and still haven't found the buck! That's what really sucks!!


Thank you...I think I am still in shock...it was pretty tough to see that and hear him let out such a loud yell...


WOW! That is too bad. That is a tough thing, my hubby shot a very nice buck a week before this weekend and we looked for 5 hrs. Completely lost the blood trail. It was really disappointing, especially for him.:sad:


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> Nice buck huntress.. 8 days of huntin, drew twice but no release for me :angry:


I just know you are getting closer....:wav: Keep your chin up!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*Kids deer from youth season this weekend...*

I just wanted to share with my huntress friends...
My little girls first deer and my son's first buck (the one I have had my eye on for a year now) I am glad he got him....


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

HuntressInPink said:


> I just know you are getting closer....:wav: Keep your chin up!


If u havnt learned by now... I DONT GIVE UP.. LOL I have hunted the same stand/blind set up for last 4 yrs and not givin up yet. and this is the 1st yr I have seen deer at all... and I also am havin a yote prob... but I will eliminate that soon enough too...



HuntressInPink said:


> I just wanted to share with my huntress friends...
> My little girls first deer and my son's first buck (the one I have had my eye on for a year now) I am glad he got him....


And very nice lookin kids and great 1st deer.. and if u have to give up your buck u been watchin all yr.. who better then to one of them...:thumbs_up


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome pics Yeah for the first deer for them both:thumbs_up


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

HuntressInPink said:


> I just wanted to share with my huntress friends...
> My little girls first deer and my son's first buck (the one I have had my eye on for a year now) I am glad he got him....


:thumbs_up
Great Job Kids and also to you (mom) for sharing the sport of hunting with your children!:star::clap:


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Foxy-x-Hunter said:


> :thumbs_up
> Great Job Kids and also to you (mom) for sharing the sport of hunting with your children!:star::clap:


Thanks! They were sooo excited! My daughter was braggin to everyone at school (even the administration) the whole week before about going out hunting for her first time. It was very cute!:angel:


----------



## firechic (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey ladies! Just cjeckin in with you gals. Congratulations to all that have had a successful harvest this year! I'm hopin to join you this weekend! I will be out on my 4th weekend hunt. I've seen several deer but am being very selective. (we also have a 13in spread rule) I'd rather be certain that somethings for sure outside his ears than questioning. Plus all i've seen is 2.5 to 3.5 year olds. I'm hoping a few older bucks will come in with our rut that's fixin to hit. They're getting restless!!!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

firechic said:


> Hey ladies! Just cjeckin in with you gals. Congratulations to all that have had a successful harvest this year! I'm hopin to join you this weekend! I will be out on my 4th weekend hunt. I've seen several deer but am being very selective. (we also have a 13in spread rule) I'd rather be certain that somethings for sure outside his ears than questioning. Plus all i've seen is 2.5 to 3.5 year olds. I'm hoping a few older bucks will come in with our rut that's fixin to hit. They're getting restless!!!


Thanks firechic! Hope you have a great harvest this weekend! :darkbeer:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

bump it up ladies. we were on pg.2.


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

_Any of us girls heading out this weekend?_


----------



## DrumdudeLarry (Mar 22, 2008)

My wife (IBIWH) and I will be going out tomorrow night Saturday AM & PM and Sunday AM & PM. I can't wait!!! I luv my huntin' buddy!

I just did some electrical work for the woman across the street from the house I grew up in and she told me the deer are running all over her back yard and she wants us to come get rid of them for her. Whoopie another place to hunt!!! We're going to check it out tomorrow afternoon.

Kelly(IBIWH) saw a real nice 8 pt. about a 1/2 mile from this place 2 days ago. Hopefully she'll be posting a picture of him on the scoring thread!!!

Good luck on your hunts this weekend ladies.:moose:


----------



## firechic (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll be heading out tomorrow and will hunt until Saturday evening. Too bad I gotta be at the station Sunday morning! Maybe I need to bee sick.... cough... cough..


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

We are going to be trying to take care of our house mostly this weekend since it has been getting very neglected. My son's first wrestling tournament of the year is today also, but we will be getting out some if the winds will die down. Good luck ladies...:darkbeer:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

We didnt get to hunt this weekend. We had to take Ambris to Childrens Hospital 2 hrs away for her yrly hrt murmur check up.. They said "see u in 2 yrs." :thumbs_up Then Spent Friday night at my grandmas and then to took Memphis TN Saturday eve and to the zoo on Sunday.. 5 hrs at the zoo was a blast...


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> We didnt get to hunt this weekend. We had to take Ambris to Childrens Hospital 2 hrs away for her yrly hrt murmur check up.. They said "see u in 2 yrs." :thumbs_up Then Spent Friday night at my grandmas and then to took Memphis TN Saturday eve and to the zoo on Sunday.. 5 hrs at the zoo was a blast...


That sounds like a great report!:thumbs_up Are you going to be able to go out this weekend? My hubby says that around Veteran's Day has always been the best for bowhunting for him, so this should be a very good weekend!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

WELL THIS FIRST SEASON i didnt get anything but i was concentrating on my step sons first deer which he finally got the last day now second season its MY TURN....... th photo is on my thread..........:teeth:


----------



## IBIWH2008 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello Ladies,
I am not having much luck thus far. We now have 4 different areas to hunt in, which is great! I have seen bucks and does, but nothing close enough to shoot at. Though, I did have a small buck come right up underneath me and stop. He stood there for the longest time. I was drawn and holding until I could not hold any longer. He jumped and moved out of shooting range, but hung around. I just wish I would get something this year. Believe me I have been spending every waking moment I can out there, to no avail.  I will keep trying though. I just wanted to pop in and let everyone know how I am doing. How is everyone else doing ???


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*Go Team Pink Deception!!!*

_Keep on keepin on girls, we are doing great and will continue to! Does anyone have any hunting stories from this year?:cheer2:_


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

not been back out latly... rifle season is still in too. Might get a little huntin in on Sunday.. but after the 6th will be back out with bow in hand...


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

No luck here, some close encounters though..come on late season!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok ladies.. hows it goin? I havnt been back out latly. still.. gettin ready for Christmas and took lil miss on a vacation this past weekend.. after Dec. is over and ALL gun seasons are done.. I will be back out... And D is orderin our Christmas presents tomorrow.. NEW BOWS.. 1 each.. :wink: so hopfuly the dont take to long to get here..


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

That's great! Sounds like you are having some great family time, and you get new bows! Good luck when you get back out. Enjoy and stay warm!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

well we got the bows ordered.. they had 1 come in on the truck in his size.. but I have to wait 6-8 weeks for them to build mine for me.. A hoyt turbotech in all black..:wink:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

kimmiedawn said:


> well we got the bows ordered.. they had 1 come in on the truck in his size.. but I have to wait 6-8 weeks for them to build mine for me.. A hoyt turbotech in all black..:wink:


WOW that 6-8 weeks turnin into a week. My bow arrived exactly 1 week from the day we ordered it.. that is impressive..


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok ladies lets bump this thing back up.. so how many of y'all still have season in.. and how much longer if so.. ours is in through Feb 28th.. Just waitin on my new arrow rest to get here, still not got to shoot my new bow yet..


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> Ok ladies lets bump this thing back up.. so how many of y'all still have season in.. and how much longer if so.. ours is in through Feb 28th.. Just waitin on my new arrow rest to get here, still not got to shoot my new bow yet..


Hey Kimmie! We have through next weekend left. We have been out alot. Besides the buck I harvested the second weekend I overshot 1 on a beautiful 8pt due to the thickness of my neck gator (couldn't see through my peep correctly) and undershot 1 on another 8pt because I misjudged the yardage as 30 instead of 35 (getting dark)....:awkward: oh well, we have one last go at it this coming weekend...good luck girls!!!:cheer2:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Well new bow is sighted in for the kill but......winter decided to show somethin we usualy dont see here in Arkansas...zub zero weather.. I think the high today was 18 and that was at 6a.m.. It is 10 with -5 wind chill now.. it snowed on Sunday and again a little last night.. nuts for Southern weather.. but thats ok I guess... 

We just taught Ambris to say "mommy and daddy shoot a Hoyt" lol


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

_*Hey Ladies!!! The last weekend of the contest is coming up! Is anyone going to be able to still get out? Our season ended the 15th. Also, the thread about facebook made me think how awsome it would be for all of us to stay in touch on facebook if you have one. I should be under Bonnie Steward. Let me know if you have one too! Kimmie, I saw that you have one, what are you under?*_ :wav:


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

*Long season!*

Wow, some parts of the country sure get long hunting seasons!  Yeah, I'm jealous!  Congrats to all you successful hunters!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

HuntressInPink said:


> _*Hey Ladies!!! The last weekend of the contest is coming up! Is anyone going to be able to still get out? Our season ended the 15th. Also, the thread about facebook made me think how awsome it would be for all of us to stay in touch on facebook if you have one. I should be under Bonnie Steward. Let me know if you have one too! Kimmie, I saw that you have one, what are you under?*_ :wav:


U can find me under Kim Franks. and that is for anyone who wants to find em on the too.. u might have to put a little message with it so I know y'all are AT ladies. :shade:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Outdoor Gal said:


> Wow, some parts of the country sure get long hunting seasons!  Yeah, I'm jealous!  Congrats to all you successful hunters!


Our season still in til Feb 28th but I think we r done.. 3D season starts on Sunday (weather permitting) I hope we dont have a replay of last yrs ice storm that put us without power for almost 2 weeks...


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

*Clear-Bow Check!!!*

Our season has ended also!:sad: It took me all season to narrow down the area where my buck was hangin' out!!! It was text book..let me tell ya! I found a dead fall near some rubs..so I picked a spot and cleared away the leaves on the ground,got all set up,got my doe-n-heat out and walked out about 35 yrds. and hung it up, and I just got back to my spot and put my head net on and I hear crunch,crunch...it sounded like a moose coming threw the woods on a mission!!NO LIE!!! I grabbed my bow quick and nocked an arrow and as I was doing that the walking stopped...dead silence...I slowly looked up and there he was starring right at me at about 37 yrds...I froze!!!It seemed like forever until he looked back the way he came and at that moment I drew my bow and....well this is where it all goes down hill!!!...the spot I cleared wasn't big enough and I hit my bottom limb off the tree and there went my arrow off my rest. So I let down to re-nock and in a matter of seconds he was gone!!He would have been my biggest buck w/bow to date!! No luck with the doe's this year either..Long story short I ended up taking him on the 1st day of rifle..I'll have to post a pic. somewhere! BYE!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*Kimmie, I saw the email saying you friend requested me, I can't get to it until I am at home, I am glad you found me! We are supposed to get this storm too....:eek3:....hope it's not bad enough to knock out electicity! You guys stay safe and warm!*


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Foxy-x-Hunter said:


> Our season has ended also!:sad: It took me all season to narrow down the area where my buck was hangin' out!!! It was text book..let me tell ya! I found a dead fall near some rubs..so I picked a spot and cleared away the leaves on the ground,got all set up,got my doe-n-heat out and walked out about 35 yrds. and hung it up, and I just got back to my spot and put my head net on and I hear crunch,crunch...it sounded like a moose coming threw the woods on a mission!!NO LIE!!! I grabbed my bow quick and nocked an arrow and as I was doing that the walking stopped...dead silence...I slowly looked up and there he was starring right at me at about 37 yrds...I froze!!!It seemed like forever until he looked back the way he came and at that moment I drew my bow and....well this is where it all goes down hill!!!...the spot I cleared wasn't big enough and I hit my bottom limb off the tree and there went my arrow off my rest. So I let down to re-nock and in a matter of seconds he was gone!!He would have been my biggest buck w/bow to date!! No luck with the doe's this year either..Long story short I ended up taking him on the 1st day of rifle..I'll have to post a pic. somewhere! BYE!


*That is so frustrating! I had a similar thing happen to me this season too. At least you were able to get him with your rifle that's great!*


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

HuntressInPink said:


> *Kimmie, I saw the email saying you friend requested me, I can't get to it until I am at home, I am glad you found me! We are supposed to get this storm too....:eek3:....hope it's not bad enough to knock out electicity! You guys stay safe and warm!*


the 1 good thing is if power goes out we heat with propane and have 2 wall mounted heatin stoves, 1 in livingroom one in hall by bedroom.. Bad thing, the gas shut off valve on generator went bad, so when he turns gas on it runs out instead of stayin in dang generator.. :angry:


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> the 1 good thing is if power goes out we heat with propane and have 2 wall mounted heatin stoves, 1 in livingroom one in hall by bedroom.. Bad thing, the gas shut off valve on generator went bad, so when he turns gas on it runs out instead of stayin in dang generator.. :angry:


*That is great that you have back up! Unfortunately, we don't...so I am really hoping we don't lose power!*


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

kimmiedawn said:


> the 1 good thing is if power goes out we heat with propane and have 2 wall mounted heatin stoves, 1 in livingroom one in hall by bedroom.. *Bad thing, the gas shut off valve on generator went bad, so when he turns gas on it runs out instead of stayin in dang generator.. *:angry:


got the generator fixed tonight.. rain is here supose to change over to sleet, ice and snow.. possible up to 1/2" ice and up to possibly 10" snow.. lol we will see if I go to work tomorrow...


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Talk about bad weather....we are in for 12+ inches of snow in the next 2 days! YUCK!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

ended up bein close to 12" here last weekend. which made it impossible to have 1st 3D of season.. got another chance for another 3D this weekend with a chance of bad weather again....


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

_Well Girls, we gave them a run for their $...had a great time being on the same team with all of you! Hopefully we can keep in touch!_:grouphug:


----------

